# Spanish/Finnish: Te amo y siempre lo haré



## Aly_darkangel

*Hola. Me llamo Alicia, y es la primera vez que escribo,quisiera saber si podriais decirme como es la siguiente frase en finlandés. "Te amo y siempré lo haré.Algún día estaremos juntos...te lo prometo."
Muchas gracias! *


----------



## Whodunit

"Minä rakastan sinua" significa "Te amo".

"y" es "ja".

Y es possible que "tahdon tehdä se aina" signifique "y siempre lo haré".

Tu frase es "Minä rakastan sinua ja tahdon tehdä se aina" en finlandés.   

Pero aguarda a los interlocutores de la lengua finlandesa.


----------



## allwords

Aly_darkangel said:
			
		

> *Hola. Me llamo Alicia, y es la primera vez que escribo,quisiera saber si podriais decirme como es la siguiente frase en finlandés. "Te amo y siempré lo haré.Algún día estaremos juntos...te lo prometo."*
> *Muchas gracias! *


  *Hola Alicia ! *"Rakastan sinua ja tulen aina tekemään.Jonain päivänä tulemme olemaan yhdessä...lupaan sen." - and Good Luck !


----------



## Aly_darkangel

thank you very much to every body ^^


----------



## Whodunit

allwords said:
			
		

> *Hola Alicia ! *"Rakastan sinua ja tulen aina tekemään.Jonain päivänä tulemme olemaan yhdessä...lupaan sen." - and Good Luck !



Thanks. That looks much better. I just saw I forgot something to "translate" into a language anywhere between Finnish and German.


----------

